# "filth fly",



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

Ummm thanks for sharing...


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

Ahhh, the underappreciated insect! He is a beauty -- love the eye and a great shot. (I've seen your website and there are some beauties on that too!)


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

man I love these closeup shots of bugs...


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing detail!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

kinda curious...whats it on/whats it sucking up lol


----------

